# Umbilical Hernia Repair with Umbilicoplasty



## nurse2010 (May 19, 2011)

Please help. What codes would you use for:

Umbilical Hernia Repair with Umbilicoplasty?

Thank you very much!


----------



## colorectal surgeon (May 19, 2011)

49585.	 Repair umbilical hernia, age 5 years or older; reducible	
CPT Assistant.Volume 4, Issue -1,  1994			
CPT Assistant.Volume 17, Issue 11, November 2007			
CPT Assistant.Volume 18, Issue 6, June 2008			


49587.	 Repair umbilical hernia, age 5 years or older; incarcerated or strangulated

Please post the scrubbed op note


----------

